# Eat a Subway Sandwich and Save Chuck



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Have you done your part to save "Chuck." From TVWeek:


> According to two people familar with the situation, Subway's internal tracking of the "Chuck" promotion was off the charts. One source labeled it the best such product placement the restaurant chain has done "in several years."
> 
> And here's the kicker: Pace was so impressed with "Chuck's" impact on sandwich sales, he actually called a top NBC ad sales executive to let him know just how much Subway loved the Chuckster. What's more, Pace told NBC the company hoped the network decided to renew "Chuck" for another season.


Better then mailing in peanuts or something.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Cool!! Thanks Phrelin!


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Might just have to go and get me a footlong tonight!


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Thatswhatshesaid!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Does saving Chuck really require one to eat that crap, or can I just pay the $5 and tell them to keep the sub.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Steve, you crack me up!! You are such a non-conformist. Keep it up!!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

koji68 said:


> Thatswhatshesaid!


Oh snap!:lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I would have been happier if Quiznos had the ad-placements during Chuck.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Supramom2000 said:


> Steve, you crack me up!! You are such a non-conformist. Keep it up!!


Actually I think of myself as a conformist. Opposite of conformist is hippie, and I loathe anything related to counterculture. Anyhow, I think Subway is disgusting, they have one type of sub, lettuce with your choice of a half a slice of meat. I don't eat vegetables and every Slugway sub I've ever eaten or seen has been loaded with that crap with very little meat.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Actually I think of myself as a conformist. Opposite of conformist is hippie, and I loathe anything related to counterculture. Anyhow, I think Subway is disgusting, they have one type of sub, lettuce with your choice of a half a slice of meat. I don't eat vegetables and every Slugway sub I've ever eaten or seen has been loaded with that crap with very little meat.


Gee. For many years I've occasionally eaten at a Subway with nary a piece of lettuce. I limit my additions to tomatoes and olives whether its a Cheesesteak with a little mustard or Meatball Marinara with a little parmesan. And I've never seen a shortage of meat. My wife does have an Italian BMT with onions and tomatoes and a little vinegar and oil. Again, plenty of meat and no lettuce.

I've never been to a Subway franchise that required lettuce. And if you're into something different from us, there's chicken or tuna or, God forbid, a Vege Delite which indeed has no meat, but you can refuse lettuce.

Complete menu here. And no, I don't have any affiliation with Subway, but I do like "Chuck."

And at the end of tonight's season finale episode, I figure either a renewal or a movie.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Does saving Chuck really require one to eat that crap, or can I just pay the $5 and tell them to keep the sub.


I too wish there was an alternative way to show my support because I refuse to eat at Subway. ick...


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I would have been happier if Quiznos had the ad-placements during Chuck.


Or most any other pseudo sub sandwich shop. Subway is to sub sandwiches what pizza hut is to real pizza.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This is an interesting, but very unrealistic discussion for "Chuck" fans.

There's a Subway 3 miles from my house and a Quiznos 38 miles from my house. Subway has nearly 30,000 stores, Quiznos 10% of that number. We have a local sandwich shop in our town that's far and away better than either, but the owner isn't going to rummage around in her pocket and find sufficient change to get product placement on "Chuck".

So what I understand from this discussion is that some of you don't care if "Chuck" can continue because you're telling folks not to buy a $5 sandwich there.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I bought a $5 footlong from Subway last Friday but I didn't do it to save "Chuck," whatever that is.

And after my wife ate it, the result was "Upchuck."


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I would imagine that another way to show your support for "Chuck" is to write a letter (a real, physical, put-it-in-an-envelope-and-mail-it letter) or perhaps buy a DVD set (season one is available in DVD and Blu-Ray, season 2 is available from Amazon for preorder) or maybe even pay to watch episode (I saw an ad for AmazonVideo playing Chuck episodes for $2.99)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm still trying to wrap my brain around the idea that there is anyone who doesn't like vegetables.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Not sure what's so difficult for your brain to understand. There's some people who don't like and refuse to eat meat, which I find insane. It’s just the opposite. All clear now? My food eats salad, I don't.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

But you can't eat only meat. I really like chicken, but I can't eat just chicken all the time...

I completely understand not liking Subway, or Quiznos, or fill-in-any-specific-place... but the no vegetables at all diet? I've never heard of that one.

I will admit... I have eaten hamburgers with chicken on them!  But I also eat some veggies with that.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Steve Mehs said:


> Not sure what's so difficult for your brain to understand. There's some people who don't like and refuse to eat meat, which I find insane. It's just the opposite. All clear now? My food eats salad, I don't.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

phrelin said:


> So what I understand from this discussion is that some of you don't care if "Chuck" can continue because you're telling folks not to buy a $5 sandwich there.


Not sure about the others, but that's not what I'm saying. I'd show my support but not as long as that requires Subway getting my money for their nasty food.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> My food eats salad, I don't.


I'm with you on that - can't stand all those veggies on my sandwiches.

Haven't had a Subway Sub in years and don't plan on starting now - too many better options in my part of the world.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

djlong said:


> I would imagine that another way to show your support for "Chuck" is to write a letter (a real, physical, put-it-in-an-envelope-and-mail-it letter) or perhaps buy a DVD set (season one is available in DVD and Blu-Ray, season 2 is available from Amazon for preorder) or maybe even pay to watch episode (I saw an ad for AmazonVideo playing Chuck episodes for $2.99)


Great idea, I already have Season 1 on BD (and all the episodes from both seasons in HD on an EHD) but I think I'll go pre-order season two on BD right now!

As for Subway vs the competition, there are lots of better choices but they do offer a healthy fast-food option that's not too bad and in a lot of locations. I probably eat there 2-3 times a month and I even made a comment to the employees about the Chuck sign they had in the store - it made me smile just thinking about it.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> Not sure what's so difficult for your brain to understand. There's some people who don't like and refuse to eat meat, which I find insane. It's just the opposite. All clear now? My food eats salad, I don't.


:lol:

"A man with high-colesterol, I like that" and "You had me at Pastrami"- two great qoutes from "Chuck vs The Truth"


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> But you can't eat only meat. I really like chicken, but I can't eat just chicken all the time...
> 
> I completely understand not liking Subway, or Quiznos, or fill-in-any-specific-place... but the no vegetables at all diet? I've never heard of that one.
> 
> I will admit... I have eaten hamburgers with chicken on them!  But I also eat some veggies with that.


Mashed potatoes, baked potatoes, freedom fries and an occasional deep fried dill pickle from the Quaker Steak & Lube is as far as I go. No lettuce, tomatoes, onions, radishes, carrots, corn or anything else are eaten by me. My ideal sub is a chicken finger sub is hot sauce and blue cheese and for a topping a slice of provolone and that's it, none of that other garbage. I made the mistake of trying Subways new 'Buffalo chicken' sub a while back, doesn't even compare to what you can get around here and the portions are so dinky it makes the whole thing not worth it and a complete injustice, unless you pay the fine for wanting more meat, which is still less then what you can get from a local sub shop. Tonight I'm having burgers, and there will be no toppings, as usual. It goes top half of bun, burger, bottom half of bun. I think of adding vegetables to meat like adding alcohol to fancy desserts, they just completely ruin it.

And add seafood, pastas and soups and especially seafood to the things I don't eat as well.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> I think of adding vegetables to meat like adding alcohol to fancy desserts, they just completely ruin it.


There are some great wines that go perfectly with desserts if you know what you are looking for.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> It goes top half of bun, burger, bottom half of bun. I think of adding vegetables to meat like adding alcohol to fancy desserts, they just completely ruin it.


You do realize that hamburger buns (and sub rolls) are made from cereal grains - a non-meat.

BTW, Jay Leno eats no veggies either. Did you hear what just happened to him?

I used to be the same way as you, although perhaps not quite so extreme. I don't eat finfish, and regard soup as a chunky beverage rather than food, but I have come to embrace my inner herbivore.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

!danger:Hmmmm. I think I regret starting this thread.

My family always ate meat-heavy. And despite my best intentions, I still do. I had my first heart attack at age 48 and quintuple bypass surgery at 53, so perhaps a BLT with no B or mayo might have been a better choice.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> There are some great wines that go perfectly with desserts if you know what you are looking for.


The only _truly_ fancy desserts I can think of are all made with alcohol. (Cherries Jubilee, Banannas flambe (anything flambe, for that matter)).

I don't see how you can serve a flaming dessert with anything but ethanol as the accelerant and still have it be edible.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FYI, I wasn't even meaning to pick on Steve... I was sincerely curious, since I honestly had never heard of a no-veggie diet.

Of course, being fair, Things like potatoes and carrots that sometimes get counted by people as "veggies" really are not. They are basically the root of the plant. I'm not even sure of all the technical definitions anymore since tomatoes became a fruit, and really lettuce is not a vegetable either.

I eat what I like and like what I eat. I don't like anchovies or mushrooms or really any kind of seafood... but otherwise I'm generally willing to give things a try.

I do actually like Subways over Quizno's... in large part because I never really cared for toasting my sandwich. But that's just me. I prefer Jersey Mike's to Subway most days, for full disclosure... and also like some things at Penn Station too.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

All in all the fact that Subway got such good results from their Chuck promo has to bode well for the show you'd think. After all it's proven itself as a vehicle that has loyal fans that will respond to an advertisers support of their favorite show. Any network marketer that can't sell that, well just isnt' very good at their job! Ratings are all well and good but really matters to advertisers is that when they spend money on a particular show that they get a good return. Obviously from what's been reported Subway has been very happy with the results they got, you'd think that would translate w/out too much trouble into more Chuck!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Like it or not, you apparently have Subway to thank for the "Chuck" renewal. From the *NBC news release* announcing the multiplatform deal:


> NBC is pleased to announce that due to an innovative advertising partnership with Subway, the fan-favorite and critically-lauded series "Chuck" will return for the 2009-10 season. The announcement was made by Ben Silverman, Co-Chairman, NBC Entertainment and Universal Media Studios, and Mike Pilot, President, Sales and Marketing, NBC Universal.
> 
> "This innovative partnership is a perfect example of the effectiveness of the NBC Infront," said Silverman. "By involving Subway early in the process, we were able to bring a quality show like 'Chuck' back to NBC for next season. Everybody wins -- NBC, Subway, and the loyal fans who so enthusiastically lobbied for 'Chuck's' renewal."


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

My guess is this:

If they return to the formula they have been using then Sara will work this season in a Subway instead of made up places that we all know what they really stand for.
Either that or Morgan comes back from a failed attempt to be a chef and works at Subway.

That kind of integration I would have no problem with at all.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If Sara worked at the local Subway I would eat there quite often. I can't say the same for Morgan, even if he is a chef.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thank you Subway, although I'll never eat your so called food, I still thank you.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Why would you even want to save Chuck? Shows lousy. Lousy content. Oh well I guess I am just not a Chuckie fan.:nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Not sure what you're watching, but Chuck is awesome show. It's an original story, with action, humor and a cast that clicks really well together. Excellent writing, excellent acting and plot twists and turns that keep you guessing, what's not to like?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Dave - why respond like that here? I don't go into threads for American Idol and say that it's lousy.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> Not sure what you're watching, but Chuck is awesome show. It's an original story, with action, humor and a cast that clicks really well together. Excellent writing, excellent acting and plot twists and turns that keep you guessing, what's not to like?


Yeah, what he said!


----------



## ysiamrich (Feb 22, 2008)

Chuck knows kung fu - what's not to like? 

This is one of my favorite shows and I am glad it was renewed.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, I know NBC doesn't have much else to go with other than "Chuck", but according to Advertising Age we still have Subway propping up the show:


> When nerdy Chuck Bartowski, the character at the center of NBC's comedic spy-serial "Chuck," returns to the airwaves Jan. 10 for a special premiere, he will do so thanks in part to the financial generosity of Subway Restaurants. Last year, the sandwich chain agreed to earmark support for the ratings-challenged program rather than see NBC pull it off the air.
> 
> ..."The degree of difficulty to make this work is really high," said Tony Pace, chief marketing officer of the Subway Franchisee Advertising Fund Trust, the organization that orchestrates the sandwich chain's marketing and advertising.
> 
> ...Subway's ties with "Chuck" have already generated buzz and controversy. Rather than simply put a sandwich or a logo on screen, Mr. Pace has pushed to weave marketing messages properly into the program, a technique that resulted last season in one of the main characters on "Chuck" more or less repeating Subway's jingle about its "$5 footlong" sandwiches. "Some people would say it was too obvious, but I was comfortable with it," he said. Even so, he added, the longer-term relationship with "Chuck" means Subway and the show's producers can keep learning as they go along and refine their methods.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Somewhat surprised that Weinerlischious which changed to Orange Orange didn't become a Subway in the off season. Would have been a lot of screen time for Subway if they did that.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Somewhat surprised that Weinerlischious which changed to Orange Orange didn't become a Subway in the off season. Would have been a lot of screen time for Subway if they did that.


Urgh - they would have to have Jerrod as a guest star... :nono:


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

good for Subway...their stuff is OK but here's another vote for Quizzno's if I'm in the mood for such a thing...

I'm very curious about the meat only diet people...never heard of that...so my question is: do you eat fruit? raw, of course, not apple pie or something like that!


----------

